# Can anyone advise how we might swap "perfect" sperm for good eggs?



## chooqueen (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
After a miscarriage (my eggs) last year at the age of 42, I've been advised that the best route for us to take is IVF with donor eggs.  We chose IVI in Barcelona because our GP here in France recommended one of the doctors there, because it's close to where we live in France and because I read on here that most Spanish clinics have "no waiting list".  That was two months ago and to be honest we're losing faith in the lack of communication and what appears to be stalling on their part

We understand that my being mixed race complicates things but, we figured that as I frequently get mistaken for being South American we'd not have any issues in a Spanish clinic.  Unfortunately the reality is different and we're finding the wait really hard to live with.  In an attempt to gain even a little bit of control over a situation that seems completely out of our control we were wondering if we could find an egg donor ourselves (ideally mixed race West African/British but southern mediterranean would work too) by offering to do an exchange for what we know to be perfectly functioning sperm?  My better half is from Northern Ireland and has a typical Irish complexion and sandy hair

Can anyone advise how we might go about this?
Thanks so much, 
Kate


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

Have you thought about registering on the PrideAngel website? There are women there that are willing to donate eggs in return for receiving sperm, so it might be worth a shot. You pay per PM sent, however lots of people set up an anonymous named gmail or yahoo email account and communicate through that after the first initial message via the website.


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

You might want to look at Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante - excellent communication, no waiting lists and very high success rates although they are a bit pricey at 6,900 euros plus meds...
There is an IB thread on this site.


----------



## chooqueen (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice ladies, I'll investigate the PrideAngel site today and yes, changing clinics might have to be the route we take (hopefully we won't have to have all our tests done again!) 
Thanks again, Kate x


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Kate,
The test results in Spain are valid for one year and so will be valid. IB has a very informative website so you might want to have a look...
Lirac


----------

